# Serveur FTP pour Snow Léopard ?



## free00 (11 Septembre 2009)

Salut,

J'ai vu que pureFTPd Manager n'était pas compatible avec 10.6, je cherche un logiciel pour faire un serveur FTP et partager un seul dossier (et pas l'intégralité de mon Mac), j'aimerais aussi pouvoir gérer les mots de passe et les authentifications anonymes.

Si vous en connaissez, indiquez le moi, merci


----------



## jcdenne (12 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

j'utilise Transmit depuis des années et cela me semble correspondre à tes besoins.
Transmit est un excellent logiciel de FTP (File Transfer Protocol) et SFTP, mais aussi un client iDisk/WebDAV .

Il autorise le transfert de fichiers (upload et download), et la suppression de fichiers à travers le réseau (Internet).Avec une interface parfaitement dans l'esprit de Mac OS, Transmit est une bonne synthèse de ce que l'on peut attendre d'un logiciel de FTP.

Transmit est aussi compatible avec iWeb, même si vous ne disposez pas d'un espace .mac!

Version 3.6.6 compatibele SL.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2009)

jcdenne a dit:


> Bonjour, j'utilise Transmit depuis des années et cela me semble correspondre à tes besoins.


Transmit est en effet un très bon client FTP mais ce n'est aucunement un serveur!
Et free00 ce qu'il veut c'est un serveur.

J'utilise ProFTPd, mais pour les fichiers de conf j'y vais à la mano.
Je ne suis pas sûr que ça te conviennes.

Au cas où tu peux l'installer via Fink ou Darwinport.
C'est un serveur très complet.

http://www.proftpd.org/

 Sinon vu ton besoin y'a plus simple, en attendant que PureFTPd fonctionne de nouveau :

Tu crées un répertoire FTP dans /Utilisateurs
Tu ajoutes un nouvel utilisateur "BILOUTE" (préférence system)
Clic droit sur "BILOUTE", tjrs dans les prefs system > Options avancées
Tu lui renseignes "/Users/FTP" comme répertoire de départ.
Tu actives le partage FTP de ton mac juste pour cet utilisateur.
Tu supprime le répertoire "/Utilisateurs/BILOUTE"
Ça devrai fonctionner

Voilou


Note du modo : free00, si tu postes ça dans "Applications", je suppose que tu ira parler de Word ou d'Excel dans "Internet et réseau" ? 

Faut les lire, les annonces "à lire avant de poster, lorsqu'il y en a en tête des forums où tu veux ouvrir un topic !

On déménage.


----------



## tamkitam (3 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour Big Cow,
J'ai lu l'échange avec Free00 et le sujet m'intéresse, mais je suis totalement débutant.
Peux-tu m'expliquer comment tu crées un répertoire FTP dans "utilisateur" ? Merci.


----------



## vassago (6 Octobre 2009)

> Tu crées un répertoire FTP dans /Utilisateurs
> Tu ajoutes un nouvel utilisateur "BILOUTE" (préférence system)
> Clic droit sur "BILOUTE", tjrs dans les prefs system > Options avancées
> Tu lui renseignes "/Users/FTP" comme répertoire de départ.
> ...



Salut,

Je cherche également à créer un utilisateur spécifique pour le service FTP intégré à SnowLeopard.
J'ai donc créé un utilisateur de type 'partage uniquement', ensuite, clic-droit et indiqué le répertoire par défaut sur lequel je veux envoyer cet utilisateur. Redémarré le mac.

Ensuite, dans Pref Sys > Partage de Fichiers, j'ai ajouté mon dossier FTP à la liste des dossiers partagés, et ajouté mon utilisateur FTP en lecture/ecriture.
Dans les options, j'ai activé le service FTP.

Malgré cette manip, il m'est impossible de me connecter au FTP avec cet utilisateur (alors que j'y arrive avec mon compte admin) : 
User ftp may not use FTP.

Mon problème, c'est que cet utilisateur FTP a disparu de la liste des utilisateurs dans Comptes...
Du coup, je ne peux plus l'éditer ni le supprimer 

Avec la disparition de NetInfo, je ne sais pas comment faire pour retrouver cet utilisateur.

Comment faut il faire sous ce nouveau félin (10.6.1) ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2009)

vassago a dit:


> Malgré cette manip, il m'est impossible de me connecter au FTP avec cet utilisateur (alors que j'y arrive avec mon compte admin)



Un user de partage possède le shell /bin/false, et celui-ci n'est pas renseigné dans /etc/shells.
Je pense que ça viens de là, en tout cas sur un système Linux le démon FTP désactive l'accès aux users dont le shell n'est pas inclus dans ce fichier.
Ce doit être la même pour OS X.

Je te conseil plutôt d'utiliser un compte standard.
D'ailleurs tu devrais lire les commentaires du compte de partage "invité" pour voir qu'il est assez spécifique.



vassago a dit:


> Avec la disparition de NetInfo, je ne sais pas comment faire pour retrouver cet utilisateur.



Ça peut se faire par le terminal via la commande dscl :
dscl . -list /Users uid = affiche tous les utilisateurs locaux + leur ID

il existe les arguments "append" et "delete" pour intervenir sur la base.

Je te laisse te faire ton expérience si tu en as envie mais jauge bien ce que tu fais car tu peu foutre ton système en vrac.


PS : je tutoie c plus simple ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h25 ----------




tamkitam a dit:


> Bonjour Big Cow,
> J'ai lu l'échange avec Free00 et le sujet m'intéresse, mais je suis totalement débutant.
> Peux-tu m'expliquer comment tu crées un répertoire FTP dans "utilisateur" ? Merci.



Tu peux le créer sur ton bureau et tu le glisses dans le répertoire "Utilisateurs".
Le Finder te demandera une authentification, renseignes tes identifiants de session et si tu en as les droits le répertoire se déplacera.

Voilà.


----------

